
Ask HN: What service do you use to manage your domains? - fastbeef
Over the last year or so I&#x27;ve collected a 20-odd domain names to use for different projects. The problem is that they&#x27;re spread out over 3 diffrent registrars which makes managing them a pain.<p>I&#x27;d like to consolidate this to a single service and I&#x27;m more than happy to pay for it. What is the HN consensus on which service is the best right now?
======
grizzles
I used to be an enthusiastic gandi customer. No more. I'm pretty sure they've
sold my query data, which has caused me no end of headaches and inflated my
name purchasing costs.

~~~
fastbeef
Very interesting, I was just now eyeing Gandi. Care to give any details?

~~~
grizzles
Just a suspicion. I've bought many many domains over the years. Recently I've
searched for highly niche domains I and seen them get snapped up and relisted
by aggregators not long after I searched for them. Also they definitely up the
price if you search for a domain with it's suffix. I should have transitioned
awhile back, it's on my todo list for this year.

